# Pepto Bismol and Excessive Gas



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey everyone

In hope of trying to cure my months of excessive gas I decided to buy pepto bismol and try it out. I have noticed that since I took it I have been farting WAY lesser. I`ve only took it twice but since it seems like it`s helping I will probably take it again. The only down side to pepto bismol is that after taking it my stomach hurts a little. It doesn`t hurt that much and that pain is wayyy better then farting every 5 minutes.

Edit : I take that back , Pepto Bisimol doesn't help. In fact I took it today and I farted way more then usual and even became dizzy. I`m not taking it again . Maybe for different people different things work but I would`nt recommend buying it.


----------

